# Ladies automatic watch for around $1000



## Cdnands (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for a birthday gift for my wife and she expressed an interest in an automatic watch. 
Can you recommend any brands that would fit my budget?
Many thanks.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Mido - Baroncelli, M7004691 
Mido - Multiford , M0050071103600. A lot more style.


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

Cdnands said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for a birthday gift for my wife and she expressed an interest in an automatic watch.
> Can you recommend any brands that would fit my budget?
> Many thanks.


I found a few simply because i was looking for someone myself recently, i really like these and you can get them from AD under 1K, you can actually see the red rotor in the back display(i think these are around 28mm).

Oris Classic Date Silver Dial Brown Leather Ladies Watch 01 561 7650 4031-07 5 14 10









I like these Luis Erard, they come in a few sizes, 30,36,40, multiple dial colors and number options.















Logines makes a few but i am not sure they look all that special, Tissot below (Tissot Couturier Ladies) can be had with automatic movement for around $700, also comes with a few dial and strap colors, i believe these are 32mm.
















Certina makes a few automatic ladies watches (these are around 32mm). 

















And here's another Tissot, it has an 80 hour power reserve, cost $1,150 in official Tissot store so you know you can find it cheaper online or in a Jewelry Store








http://us.tissotshop.com/luxury-automatic-cosc-men-s-silver-watch-with-diamonds-1623.html

Here's a good review of this watch, you can see it from all angles.






Needless to say all of these watches come with an option of leather or metal bands and in different colors. In my own opinion those Louis Erard look the best, you have to go to the website and take a look at picks. I just really like these women's watches that look almost like men's watches, they really remind me of Rolex Lady watches.

Now i know what you are thinking, you are wondering why i know so much about women's watches, well let me stop you right there and tell you that i have a girlfriend and i decided to Class her up a little bit and buy her a nice automatic watch, long story short i did a cost benefit analysis and concluded that as of now she does not need to be classed up and i purchased her the Tissot Couturier with a red alligator strap with a Quartz movement.

Still have the watch in my drawer at work and she will get it on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

I have always liked Tissot, a dependable automatic with a variety of models. The watch pictured with the red alligator strap (love the color!) is very nice at an excellent price, too.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Another vote for the Tissot. Beautiful and elegant in its simplicity.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Not run of the mill, Nivrel - Heritage Ladies, N 210,001 26.5 x 8.8mm


----------

